# questions regarding being a reserves advisor/tech advisor to a cadet unit



## Chang (21 Feb 2005)

does one have to be a certain age/rank in the reserves to act as a reservist advisor to a cadet corps? what do reservist advisors do anyways? 
oh and does the system work like how the CI system work?. i heard that in order to be a CI for a certain corps and if you're an ex-cadet of that corps, you must leave the corps for a year before you can come back as a CI. if i were to be a reservist tech advisor, do i have to leave the cadet corps for a year before i can come back too?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (21 Feb 2005)

Whether or not you must leave the corps for a year is at the disrection of the CO.  I believe you would also have to have the police background check but I could be wrong.

We have a reservist WO as an advisor.  He helps to plan and run our parades, runs our eschalon when we're out in the field.  Most importantly he helps develop the leadership potential of our senior NCOs.

I think it really varies on what the advisor is capable of and what their particular strengths and weaknesses are.


----------



## Jonny Boy (22 Feb 2005)

we have a M/Cpl as our adviser. he will ussaly come to our office in fort york armories and visit everyone and talk to the seniors abouit there military future and leadership in the cadets and or army.

becouse of him i will be joining the reserves later this year.


----------



## 291er (22 Feb 2005)

I don't think there is any limitation, simply talk to your unit's CoC about it.  Are there any tech advisors there now?  If so, contact the Senior Tech Advisor.


----------



## 21trucker (28 Feb 2005)

As a current reserve advisor, i can say that we (Cadet Corps CO and myself) do not put a limit on age/rank. However, the CO of the cadets corps has appointed myself as 'Senior Reserve Advisor'. This is due to the fact that we have 4-6 advisor's at our disposal. He has granted me authorization to accept or reject anyone who wishes to assist us. I base it on maturity level, experience in the cadet corps(if you are returning as an adviser), and what you can bring to the corps. 

I personally would bring 2 cadets back into the corps as advisor's almost immediately, if they were to leave and join our unit. These 2 individuals have the maturity and experience to help out and distance themselves from their 'buddies' who are still in the corps.

Just my 0.02


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (28 Feb 2005)

I was wondering if say I join an infantry reserve regiment but I want to be an advisor to my old cadet corp which is armoured, would I be able to do so? Would it be up to the CO of the Reserve Regiment?


----------



## 21trucker (1 Mar 2005)

It's a possibility. The cadet corps i support is affiliated to our service battalion, but i also have 2 infanteers who come out as well.


----------



## primer (1 Mar 2005)

It could take some time for a P-Res or Reg force tech advisor's too help out a unit. There is a few things you have too get done first.

1. Go through your chain of command and request to volunteer with a Cadet Unit.

2. Get a Police Background Check.

3. Talk to the Cadet Units Commanding Officer and tell him/Her what your intentions are working with youth.

4. Ask about about possible Class A Pay and sign a pay sheet so you are covered for insurance.( My P-Res are payed from their Home units)

5. As a tech adviser your expertise is most wanted.


----------

